# Anybody know what desease cause this



## trost66 (Jun 30, 2009)

Not sure what kinda tree this is or what cause these spots. The problem is that it is a friend of mines tree and he live in another state can't get a really good look at tree.


----------



## Urban Forester (Jun 30, 2009)

That's an Ash. It's not a disease, it's one of the gall forming mites. Early in the spring b4 the leaves have emerged a VERY small mite enters the bud and feeds on the chlorophyl in the leaf. Their saliva is toxic to the leaf cells that they rupture when they feed. The end result is a deformation of the leaf tissue. While unsightly it causes no harm to the tree. Control is not needed. Some years it will be bad, other years you may not get them at all. Mild winters may contribute to increased activity.


----------



## trost66 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks alot for you help. I will tell him not to worry


----------



## ATH (Jul 5, 2009)

Not so fast my friend! Where is he located? You might tell him not to worry about this problem, but around these parts, if you have an ash you better worry about Emerald Ash Borer...and worry fast.


----------

